
Senate takes a close look at Bitcoin - lukashed
http://money.cnn.com/2013/11/18/technology/bitcoin-regulation/
======
jasonzemos
It's amazing how an overall positive hearing (see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6756968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6756968))
lasting several hours with nuanced testimony can get shot down by this third
rate news agency. This article reads as if the author didn't even watch the
testimony, and would rather grab headlines with SEO-friendly newswords like
"criminals" "child porn" and "assassins" \-- because bitcoin is obviously
great for hiring assassins after _one guy did it and was caught_. I'm worried
there are people who will get their primary summary of today's hearing from
this trash.

------
alexeisadeski3
I'd rather Bitcoin take a close look at the senate.

------
BrandonMarc
... and so the great Eye atop the Tower of Barad-dûr (i.e. the Federal
Reserve) perceives and is curious. Tolerate a rival currency when its $
underpins the planet? Doubtful.

